# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUP´S de Aquarios > Novos Projectos >  Reeffresh II

## Carlos Basaloco

Boas pessoal,

Após uma curta pausa para preparar tudo o que precisava para a nova montagem, tenho a dizer que finalmente esta quase tudo pronto. A agua esta a ciclar a cerca de 15 dias, e para acelerar o ciclo estou a utilizar Prodibio Bioptrim e Biodigest. No final de 30 dias irei esvaziar cerca de 70% a 80% da agua do aquário para introduzir agua nova salinada com Red Sea Coral Pro, quero ter a certeza de que a agua que entra seja limpinha. 
Vamos a ver como corre!!

Algumas alterações foram feitas ao set-up inicial, deixo detalhadamente o novo set-up:

Aquário – 160X60X60
Sump – 120X40X50
Rocha – Cerca de 35kg de rocha viva (Indonésia + Fiji) e 10kg de reef bruncher
Escumador – Vertex/Royal Exclusive 250
Iluminação – 8X80W ATI Sunpower
Circulação – 2 X Vortech MP40W e  1 X Polario 15ML no vidro traseiro em baixo (atrás do layout) só para evitar acumulação de detritos, uma vez que não tem substrato em toda essa área.
Substrato – Areia de coral na frente, entre 6 a 8kg (apenas por questões de estética)
Método Balling - Light balling fauna marine
Reactor de fosfatos – Deltec FR 501 com 2kg de midia anti-fosfatos Deltec Crow
Filtragem – DIY caixa para colocação de 2 sacos (200 mícrons) de filtro para filtragem de toda a agua que vem do escoamento
Retorno – Eheim 1262
Circulação de sump – Sunsun 3000l/h para manter a sump limpa, ligada com temporizador 14 horas por dia
Chiller – Aquamedic 1500 litros
Aquecimento – Jagger 200W + 300W
Reposição aguá doce – Aquamedic Sp3000 so com agua de Osmose
Bombas doseadoras – Bubble Magus BM – T01/T02 
Controlador – Aquatronica (luz, ph, ph reactor, orp, temperatura, solenoid etc,etc…)
Vou fazer a continuação do móvel para tapar a parte de cima do aquário, para que tapar a calha e cortar a intensidade de luz que faz na sala, logo também tapa o tubo de PVC que esta a vista na foto.
Para já acho que esta tudo!!

Ora aqui vão umas fotos do layout:





Abraço grande

----------


## Filipe Silva

epa mas q layout!!!!!


 :yb677:  :yb677:  :yb677: 

os meus parabéns  :Pracima:

----------


## Ricardo Oliveira

Ola Carlos 
Esta a ficar muito porreiro o layout.Esperamos por mais fotos.

----------


## Heitor Simões

Olá!

Carlos,  como sempre nos habituas-te mais um novo projecto muito bem organizado.

Parabens.

----------


## Paulo Gordinho

Muito bom Carlos!!!! Layout muito interessante e bastante lugar para os SPS :Pracima: 

Vai metendo fotos para ver a evolução!!!

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

Boas,

O objectivo desse layout foi mesmo criar bastante espaço para colocação de Sps e espaço para os peixes poderem nadarem a vontade. No meu entender acredito que tenha encontrado um equilibrio, tanto para colocação dos corais Sps,Lps, moles como para os peixes. Agora só o tempo é que nós vai dizer como isso vai ficar a longo prazo.

Estamos ca para ver!!

abraço

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

Boas,

Resolvi antecipar um pouco o período de ciclo e coloquei uns Zoanthos para pelos menos ter alguma coisa que ver,lol,  enquanto não entra o resto e assim tambem posso ver qual o reacção do coral em relação ao sistema.

Desculpen a qualidade.

----------


## Roberto Isidoro

Sim senhor, este e que vai ser  :HaEbouriffe: 
Parabéns Carlos  :SbOk:

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

Boas,

A introdução da Polario 15ML deu alguma dor de cabeça, dado o facto da bomba se GIGANTE, mas depois de desmontar parte do layout consegui encaixar conforme queria. 
Ao ligar a bomba fiquei de boca aberta a ver a quantiade de lixo que ja estava na parte detras da rocha. Neste momento a Polario esta a funcionar na potencia minima (chega e sobra) e parece estar a funcionar conforme idealizei, com o tempo vamos ver se é preciso aumentar a potencia. 
Tive que fazer uma pequena alteração a bomba que foi colocar uma rede para evitar a entrada de peixes pequenos na bomba.  
Deixo umas fotos para poderem observar como ficou.





Abraço

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

Viva,

Mais uma altereção ao sistema, troquei o ATB Small Cone por um Vertex Royal Exclusiv 250. Desta vez perdi mesmo a cabeça LOL, mas valeu bem a pena, a qualidade de construção do escumador e rendimento dele ao fim de 24h, da logo a entender que estamos a falar de um escumador de elevada qualidade de escumação.
Deixo uma fotos e ficha tecnica para poderem ver. no inicio estava inclinado para o 200 mas depois optei pelo modelo superior 250.

Vertex Royal Exclusiv 200

TECHNICAL DATA
Footprint 24.5 x 45.7cm
Height 58.42cm
Base Diameter 24.5cm - Neck Diameter 12.7cm
1700 to 2000 LPH @ 28W
Rated up to 1136 lit









Vertex Royal Exclusiv 250

TECHNICAL DATA
Footprint 33.02 x 47cm 
Height 62.23cm
Base Diameter 26.67cm- Neck Diameter 14cm
1500 or 1800 lph @ 38W
Rated up to 1325 lit









24 horas depois

url]





Aproveito para deixar uma foto do aquário, visto estar bastante estavel

----------


## Jose Neves

5 ESTRELAS

Grande escumador....

Parabens

----------


## CarlosMSousa

Boas, 

gostei imenso do layout. Dps de tudo no sitio esse aquario promete. 

O escumador esta fabuloso.....

Parabens.

Abraço, 

Carlos Sousa

----------


## Joao Serejo

Boas cab,
grande máquina que arranjaste, muito bom aspecto.
O áqua está a ficar porreiro e ainda vai no início, isso promete. Boa sorte.
Abraço,
João

----------


## Rafael Bruno

:yb677: Muito, mas mesmo muito bom!!!
Grande Carlos :SbOk:

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

Amigos, 

Vou fazer os possiveis para manter este aquário o mais limpo possivel, apesar de não ser facil, pois,  muitas vezes a falta de tempo e outras prioridades faz com que passe para segundo plano o aquário. 
Irei colocando fotos sempre que possivel, para vocês e eu poder observar a evolução do sistema.

Vou aproveitar para falar mais um pouco do escumador!!LOL
Cada dia que passa mais satisfeito me sinto com o escumador, a nivel de escumação ainda não esta a 100% mas já tira para caraças, quanto ao silencio!!! Ate parece que esta desligado. Devido a graves problemas com o meu vizinho debaixo, vou ponderar comprar uma bomba de retorno Red Dragon Mini 2500, pelos vistos são mesmo muito silenciosas.

abraço malta

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

Ola a todos,

Preciso aqui de uma ajudinha para identificar esta alga que me esta a dar uma grande dor de cabeça-
Ja medi os fosfatos com o teste da Salifert e parece estar tudo bem com os valores, n estou a ver o porque de estar a ter este bom!! Esta alga esta a atacar com mais força na rocha morta e rocha viva "nova" que comprei nesta montagem. Alguem conhece esta praga e sabem qual o bicharoco que gosta de este tipo de algas!!

Ficam as fotos:







abraço

----------


## Jose Neves

> Ola a todos,
> 
> Preciso aqui de uma ajudinha para identificar esta alga que me esta a dar uma grande dor de cabeça-
> Ja medi os fosfatos com o teste da Salifert e parece estar tudo bem com os valores, n estou a ver o porque de estar a ter este bom!! Esta alga esta a atacar com mais força na rocha morta e rocha viva "nova" que comprei nesta montagem. Alguem conhece esta praga e sabem qual o bicharoco que gosta de este tipo de algas!!
> 
> Ficam as fotos:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Já tive o mesmo no meu aquario os meus peixes nem cheiravam, mas com as trocas habituais de agua e com a coralina em força graças ao reactor de KALK foi desaparecendo.

----------


## António Vitor

muito espaço para os corais, muito bom o landscape, agora a malta já não quer atafulhar em rocha o aquário...
 :Wink: 
De certeza que ficará bem melhor que o anterior, com melhor eqipamento e sem os vizinhos a chatear por causa do barulho do aquário...
lol

quanto ao escumador, e não restam dúvidas que o bubble king é melhor que o ATB que tinhas, porque é maiorzito...e não só...

Agora acho estranho os problemas que tivestes, nunca tive problemas "sonoros" com o meu atb, calculo e já te tinha dito (ontem) que era do silenciador.... no teu caso poderia estar a funcionar como amplificador...

mudastes de bomba mudastes de muita coisa...mas o problema era outro...

eu no teu caso, tinha feito exactamente a mesma coisa, desesperado...afinal o atb tabém não é barato... e tinha ido o escumador pela janela fora....
 :Big Grin: 

Abraços!
e vai postando, este projecto promete tal como os teus anteriores...
 :Palmas: 

em relação ás algas é esperar, e manter as mesmas rotinas com que antes tivestes sucesso, acho que só um ouriço diadema para comer isso...

acho que o meu come de tudo, desde que seja alga, até coralina...portanto se calhar mais vale esperares...
lol

----------


## Vitor Pestana

Amigo Carlos,

Vim dar uma volta e gostei do que vi, nomeadamente do layout, muito natural, diferente e inovador, fora do habitual.

Em relação às algas, essas são do pior, não me lembro de nenhum predador natural com provas dadas, talvez uma das varias espécies de Siganus possa fazer algum efeito.

A possível causa poderá estar na própria rocha morta, nomeadamente alguns restos orgânicos que ficaram no interior da rocha após a seca ou a pela própria composição da rocha caso seja composta maioritariamente por fosfato de cálcio que é um excelente fertilizante.

Mantém o kH alto e evita oscilações bruscas e pH durante a noite, o principal libertador da união entre o fosforo e o cálcio é o pH baixo e este tem tendência a existir em zonas anaerobicas onde possa existir alguma matéria orgânica.

Forte abraço

Pestana

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

> Amigo Carlos,
> 
> Vim dar uma volta e gostei do que vi, nomeadamente do layout, muito natural, diferente e inovador, fora do habitual.
> 
> Em relação às algas, essas são do pior, não me lembro de nenhum predador natural com provas dadas, talvez uma das varias espécies de Siganus possa fazer algum efeito.
> 
> A possível causa poderá estar na própria rocha morta, nomeadamente alguns restos orgânicos que ficaram no interior da rocha após a seca ou a pela própria composição da rocha caso seja composta maioritariamente por fosfato de cálcio que é um excelente fertilizante.
> 
> Mantém o kH alto e evita oscilações bruscas e pH durante a noite, o principal libertador da união entre o fosforo e o cálcio é o pH baixo e este tem tendência a existir em zonas anaerobicas onde possa existir alguma matéria orgânica.
> ...



Ola grande amigo,

É sempre bom ouvir palavras tuas, ainda por cima depois de tanto tempo sem te ver por ca, por isso desde ja obrigado e espero que fiques por ca por muito mais tempo.

É bem provavel que o problema possa estar na rocha morta, so que neste momento esta a alastrar para a rocha viva menos maturada (nova), la esta o que disseste, pode existe alguns restos organica (person non grata) que esteja a criar essas algas. Vamos ver, ja pensei em colocar um Diadema, não pensei no siganus porque não fazia parte da lista de peixes a entrar, mas pelos vistos vou ter que alterar essa lista.
Tambem ja ponderei ser problema da agua natural, costuma fazer trocas de 50% natural e 50% salinada num total de 120L de 15 em 15 dias, e como sabes o mar tem estado agitado e é bem provavel que a agua não venha nas melhores condições. 

O Kh esta bastante alto, a ultima medição (15-03) estava a 12.


abraço grande

Abraço

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

Viva pessoal,

A muito que não actualizo o meu Post, por isso hoje resolvi partilhar um pouco da minha experiência com esta remontagem e aproveitar para colocar umas fotos.
A ideia foi criar um aquário com muito espaço para colocar corais e tambem espaço livre para os peixes estarem a vontade, e este objectivo foi atingido. MAnter o aquário limpo de detritos foi o segundo desafio, no qual optei por colocar uma bomba por detras da rocha viva para poder varer todos os detritos que acumulassem por la, mais uma vez consegui o que queria. Sobredimensionar o escumador para um Vertex 250, foi outro grande investimento. A questão é que por vezes queremos que fique tão limpo que acaba por ficar limpo demais!! Comecei a ter alguns problemas com os corais, perca de cor e tecido foram os primeiros sintomas, o aparecimento de uma alga estranha, tambem pode ter a haver com a falta de nutrientes. Para resolucionar esse problema, optei por introduzir uma serie de peixes faseadamente entre grandes e pequenos, automaticamente tambem iria aumentar a alimentação. Optei por prolongar as TPA para 15 a 20 dias a fim de criar mais nutrientes nesta fase em que o aquário esta pobre. 
Nesta ultima semana noto algumas melhorias, as algas quase que desapareceram todas, e tambem noto melhorias na coloração dos corais.

Vamos as fotos para poderem ver a evolução, não é que seja grande coisa mas gosto de partilhar.

----------


## Hugo de Oliveira

Viva,

Muito bom mesmo, desde a escolha dos equipamentos ao layout.
Agora é só esperar ficar mais maturado, cheio de coralina.
Já assim com 3 meses muito bom, depois ainda melhor.

----------


## Roberto Isidoro

Ola Carlos

Gostei imenso do teu aquário remodelado.
Tenho que ver ao vivo e outra coisa  :SbSourire2: 

 :SbOk:  :tutasla:

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

Ola camaradas!

Mais uma vez venho actualizar o meu Tópico, como prometido sempre que houver tempo e sentir melhorias irei actualiza-lo!
Tenho vindo a notar que o sistema esta cada vez mais estavel, os corais estão a ter um crescimento normal e a propria coloração cada vez mais forte. 
Vou partir para uma nova etapa, pois vou testar o Metodo de Balling light, vamos ver como corre essa experiência, a ideia é conseguir os valores ideias, vamos ver!
Deixo umas fotos tiradas durante esta semana, no qual selecionei algumas e guardei outras para depois.

Pocilopora rosa com polipos verde agua, em péssimo estado quando entrou em Fevereiro 


Agora.... vesse prefeitamente que esta recuperada, vamos a ver a evolução.


Cycloseris rosa com rebordo roxo


Zoanthus super color


Amphiprion percula


Scolimia 


Fungia roxa e laranja


Montipora capricornis vermelha


Montipora Capricornis roxa polipos azuis


Blastomussa wellsi  vermelha


Acrpora tri-color


Zoanthus cor de rosa


Acropora efflorescens  I


Acropora efflorescens  II


Montipora Folisa verde

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

.....mais

Acanthastrea lordhowensis


Zebrassoma Flavescens


Tridacna maxima castanha e dourada


Tridacna maxina azul


Euphyllia divisa


Seriatopora caliendrun


Acropora !!! (ainda não consegui identificar)


Acanthurus pyroferus




Ctenochaetus striatos


Acanthurus leucosterno


Acropora efflorescens I


Trachyphyllia geoffroyi


Bem amigos, espero não ter massado muito com as fotos, so que não resisto em coloca-las.

abraço grande

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

> Boas Carlos, parabéns, está excelente.
> 
> A Montipora roxa agora parece uma auto-estrada, levou cá um corte. lol
> 
> Sim bota mais fotos.
> 
> Abraço.


Oi,

É verdade, estava a dar um jeito nos corais e caiu uma peça grande em cima dela, partiu logo!

abraço
carlos

----------


## Pedro N Torres

Mestre Carlos,

parece impossivel mas consegue estar melhor do que na ultima visita que fiz!  :tutasla: 
E esses crecimentos são notorios mesmo em peças grandes!
Aliás quando estiver alguma coisa a estorvar dá um toque que eu tou sempre pronto a ajudar!

Quero ver as fotos dos peixes da ultima sessão fotografica! Acho que a malta vai gostar...

Por falar em fotos o Celso vai-me dar um tiro porque ainda não lhe dei as dele...Prioridade nº 1 logo que chegar de ferias, prometido em publico!

Abraço

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas Carlos tudo bem?

Gostaria de ter a tua opinião, como sabes eu uso Balling mais elementos traço da Fauna Marin, e também uso Phytoplakton e ZooPlakton uma vez por semana, tirando isso não dou mais nada para os corais.

Na tua opinião, o que devo ou não adicionar no aqua, isto para melhorar a sua cor e saúde dos Corais?

Obrigado.

Cumps.

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

> Boas Carlos tudo bem?
> 
> Gostaria de ter a tua opinião, como sabes eu uso Balling mais elementos traço da Fauna Marin, e também uso Phytoplakton e ZooPlakton uma vez por semana, tirando isso não dou mais nada para os corais.
> 
> Na tua opinião, o que devo ou não adicionar no aqua, isto para melhorar a sua cor e saúde dos Corais?
> 
> Obrigado.
> 
> Cumps.


Olá Bruno,

Então queres saber qual o segredo!! Olha a verdade é que peço ao meu filho para mijar para a sump!!eheheheh!!

Pah, o que fazes está bem feito, por vezes até podes nem adicionar nada e teres umas cores brutais, vai no sistema em, circulação, iluminação, disposição de rocha, estado da rocha, olha uma série de coisas! Eu tambem estou a utilizar os mesmos produtos que tu, excepto o Zoo e Pytoplankton! Por acaso tenho aqui o reactor, mas ainda n tive tempo para tratar disso!
Para alem desses, tambem uso algumas coisas da KZ como sabes: coral vitalizer, amino acid concentrade, stylo pocci glow entra outros! Acho que o importante é conseguires encontrar o equilibrio entre o ULNS e teres alguns fosfatos e nitratos, os valores ideias PO4 e NO3 nós valores de  0.02 a 0.04ppm! Parece estupido essa dos fosfatos e nitratos, mas é mesmo assim! O dificil está conseguires esses valores sem que os mesmos subam os desçam!


Abraço

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, obrigado pela resposta do segredo, hehehe.

Eu andei um pouco desleixado, deixei a Osmose esgotar, lampadas, etc.

Com isso alguns corais resentiram, nenhum morreu, mas perdeu cor e do lado que leva com a corrente morreu e cresceu tipo algas castanhas.



Agora já tenho a osmose nova, lampadas novas, e passei a fazer TPA`s de Osmose com Sal bom de 1 mês para 15 em 15 dias.

Eu de PO4 que seja visivel nos testes não tenho, NO3 está nos 10, e NO2 está a 0.01.

Também deixei saturar o carvão e as resinas, tendo mudado ontem.

De resto já não sei mais o que fazer, por isso questionar o que deva mais adicionar ou não.

Tenho pensado nos aminoacidos, mas não sei se haverá problema com o balling.

Eu dou pouca comida aos peixes, uso dois filter bag 200 microns e o escumador quase não escuma, e a sump está sempre limpa, ou seja, quase nada volta ao aqua...

Cumps.

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas,




> Na tua opinião, o que devo ou não adicionar no aqua, isto para melhorar a sua cor e saúde dos Corais?





> ... tambem uso algumas coisas da KZ como sabes: coral vitalizer, amino acid concentrade, stylo pocci glow entra outros!


Bruno: Método Zeovit...   :yb677:  e mai nada!  :SbOk3:

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, sim, mas sem complicar, sem meter mais aparelhos, que seja manual.

Cumps.

----------


## Pedro N Torres

Viva!

Aqui vai o resultado de mais uma sessão fotográfica ao Selected Reef Tank of August 2011 do H2O + something:
















Caso haja interesse tenho mais para mostrar...

Abraço e Parabéns ao Carlos!

----------


## Ricardo Santos

> Caso haja interesse tenho mais para mostrar...


Mas há dúvidas que há interesse em ver belas fotos de um belo aquário? :Coradoeolhos:  Venham mais! :HaEbouriffe:

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

Bom dia Pedro,

Obrigado pelas belas fotos!! Mete as restantes para a malta ver! :SbOk:  :SbOk: 

abraço

----------


## Pedro N Torres

ora então cá vai mais algumas:























mas há mais...

Abraço

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

Oi Pedro,

Muito bom mesmo, temos que continuar com as aulas de ROW!!

abraço
carlos

----------


## Cesar Soares

Tu cada vez me metes mais nojinho!!  :yb624: 

Muito bom esse aquário.... Como sempre...  :SbOk:

----------


## Carlos Gião

Viva
 Parabéns ao Carlos pelo aquário,e ao Pedro pelas fotos, macros "tocantes"
Abraço

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

> Tu cada vez me metes mais nojinho!! 
> 
> Muito bom esse aquário.... Como sempre...


O queres que te faça!! Sou nojento!!lol!!

Como é amanhã, vamos ou não?





> Viva
>  Parabéns ao Carlos pelo aquário,e ao Pedro pelas fotos, macros "tocantes"
> Abraço


Obrigado carlos! O merito é todo do Pedro, o aquário n sequer esta grande coisa!!

abraço aos 2

----------


## Pedro N Torres

Aqui vai a ultima fornada...espero que apareça mais malta a comentar...























E o que dizer desta maravilha...

----------


## Miguel Reis

Parabens aos dois. Bom trabalho!

Abraço

----------


## João Diogo Ferreira

Parabéns a ambos!

Mas em especial ao Basaloco pelo aquário, cores impressionantes ... Sem dúvida um dos melhores aquários que ai anda

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

Boas,

Apos algum tempo ausente do Forum por motivos profissionais, hoje resolvi limpar os vidros,ehehehe, e tirar umas fotos, pois já estava com comichão no dedo!!!!
Aproveito para partilhar que fiz algumas alterações ao sistema, nomeadamente o regresso ao reactor de calcio! O balling já não estava a dar conta do serviço e foi preciso fazer um upgrade para alimentar esta coralada toda! Continuo a ter o sistema de balling ligado para acertos, mas a ideia é ir reduzindo até desligar por completo a adicção e cloreto de calcio e cloreto de Magnesio. O bicarbonato de sodio, só com o tempo é que sei se vai ser possivel sair fora devido ao excesso de consumos. Para já não me posso queixar com os resultados, mas eu sou duvidoso para comentar, dai ter tirado umas serie de fotos.

----------


## Marco Madeira

Muito bom Carlos! Parabéns...   :Palmas: 
Essa eflo está muito grande e bonita. Está a ficar esverdeada no centro ou é impressão minha? 
Estou-te a perguntar isto pois a minha já esteve castanha, depois creme e parece estar a esverdear no centro também... 
Essa Milka também está muito boa.

Está tudo grande e com muita cor!!  :Pracima:

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Grandes cores como sempre!

Grandes fotos!

Grande aquário! :Pracima:

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

> Muito bom Carlos! Parabéns...  
> Essa eflo está muito grande e bonita. Está a ficar esverdeada no centro ou é impressão minha? 
> Estou-te a perguntar isto pois a minha já esteve castanha, depois creme e parece estar a esverdear no centro também... 
> Essa Milka também está muito boa.
> 
> Está tudo grande e com muita cor!!


Oi Marco,

Sim a Efflorescens está esverdeada no meio com o rebordo roxo, na foto n se consegue ver bem, mas está muito bonita. Esse coral passou por um mau bocado, não é coral para baixo nutrientes, por isso tive que encontrar o equilibrio para conseguir tirar rentabelidade de todas as peças que aqui tenho! Uma Ficaram manos bonitas e outras mais bonitas, mas de uma forma geral consegui um equilibrio de cores.

abraço




> Grandes cores como sempre!
> 
> Grandes fotos!
> 
> Grande aquário!


Obrigado Hugo!!

Anraço

----------


## João Diogo Ferreira

:yb677:   :yb677:   :yb677:   :yb677:   :yb677:   :yb677:   :yb677:   :yb677:

----------


## Marco Madeira

Boas Carlos...

isso que disseste da Eflo faz bastante sentido. Qualquer dia teremos de nos especializar em aquas apenas para sps de baixos nutrientes e aquas para sps que não se importam e de certa maneira até gostam de nutrientes na água.

Podiamos até abrir um tópico sobre isso...

Abraço

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

> Boas Carlos...
> 
> isso que disseste da Eflo faz bastante sentido. Qualquer dia teremos de nos especializar em aquas apenas para sps de baixos nutrientes e aquas para sps que não se importam e de certa maneira até gostam de nutrientes na água.
> 
> Podiamos até abrir um tópcio sobre isso...
> 
> Abraço


Oi,

Efectivamente com a minhã experiência notei bem como o coral sofreu com o baixar dos nutrientes, ia mesmo perdendo essa raridade! Mas a Efflo, não foi o unico coral que notei que sofreu com isso como te disse na resposta acima. Validas, Solitariensis entre outras são especies que não parecem gostar muito de baixos nutrientes, dão-se melhor em aquários com mais nutrientes. O dificil é encontrar esse equilibrio, mas mesmo assim tens que ter sistema que consiga extrarir o excesso de nutrientes!

abraço
carlos

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

> Boas Carlos...
> 
> isso que disseste da Eflo faz bastante sentido. Qualquer dia teremos de nos especializar em aquas apenas para sps de baixos nutrientes e aquas para sps que não se importam e de certa maneira até gostam de nutrientes na água.
> 
> Podiamos até abrir um tópico sobre isso...
> 
> Abraço


Marco,

Seguem umas fotos para veres como ela estava a cerca de 3 meses atrás!!

Antes


Ontem


Ainda não esta como eu quero, mas com calma ela chega la!!

Abraço amigo

----------


## Marco Madeira

Humm... confirmo todas as que disseste menos a valida. Tenho uma valida que se torna a cada dia mais bonita com o estabilizar do sistema e menos nutrientes. Vai muito de acordo com o que Danadai também confirmou,

Dá uma olhada aqui...
http://denadai-reef.com/2011/01/30/qualidade-da-agua/

a minha ainda não está como essa, mas dantes era toda roja, e agora começa a ficar mais branca em baixo e apenas aquele violeta/roxo nas pontas.
O que aconteceu á tua com baixos nutrientes Carlos? ....alguma coisa a ver com a do Danadai?

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

E mais algumas fotos...

















Abraço

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

> Marco,
> 
> Seguem umas fotos para veres como ela estava a cerca de 3 meses atrás!!
> 
> Antes
> 
> 
> Ontem
> 
> ...


Tu achas que nesta 1ª foto o problema é dos nutrientes? Para mim foi o ataque das planarias, e na 1ª foto o coral estava a recuperar. Este coral é o grande exemplo de como tu conseguiste livrar-te dos AEFW. Para mim ao ver esta recuperação, de certo modo relaxa-me em relação aos AEFW, com paciência e perseverança consegue-se limpar os corais.

Todos os SPS gostam de nutrientes e todas as zooxantelas gostam de nutrientes. Não conheço nenhum SPS que goste de zero nutrientes. Na minha opinião, o difícil e o segredo está no equilíbrio... sempre! 

Acho que teres parado com muitas alterações, teres-te livre dos AEFW e teres feito tudo direitinho com o Zeovit ajudou imenso. O aquário está mesmo naquele ponto altamente, tens corais que cresceram imenso nestes últimos 6 meses ( e não foi da troca de há 15 dias pelo Reactor de Ca... Eheh!  :Big Grin: ).

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

Exactamente!! Disseste bem, era toda roxa e agora ficou mais branca!! Para teres uma ideia, comrpei uma VAlida no Joe Farm desta ultima vez! A gaija estava linda, toda roxinha ( pois ele tem valores de nitratos e fosfatos), e ao entrar no meu aquário, perdeu a cor por completo ao fim de algum tempo, agora so tem as pontas roxas e nunca mais vai ficar toda roxinha como a vi!! 




> Humm... confirmo todas as que disseste menos a valida. Tenho uma valida que se torna a cada dia mais bonita com o estabilizar do sistema e menos nutrientes. Vai muito de acordo com o que Danadai também confirmou,
> 
> Dá uma olhada aqui...
> http://denadai-reef.com/2011/01/30/qualidade-da-agua/
> 
> a minha ainda não está como essa, mas dantes era toda roja, e agora começa a ficar mais branca em baixo e apenas aquele violeta/roxo nas pontas.
> O que aconteceu á tua com baixos nutrientes Carlos? ....alguma coisa a ver com a do Danadai?

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

> Tu achas que nesta 1ª foto o problema é dos nutrientes? Para mim foi o ataque das planarias, e na 1ª foto o coral estava a recuperar. Este coral é o grande exemplo de como tu conseguiste livrar-te dos AEFW. Para mim ao ver esta recuperação, de certo modo relaxa-me em relação aos AEFW, com paciência e perseverança consegue-se limpar os corais.
> 
> Todos os SPS gostam de nutrientes e todas as zooxantelas gostam de nutrientes. Não conheço nenhum SPS que goste de zero nutrientes. Na minha opinião, o difícil e o segredo está no equilíbrio... sempre! 
> 
> Acho que teres parado com muitas alterações, teres-te livre dos AEFW e teres feito tudo direitinho com o Zeovit ajudou imenso. O aquário está mesmo naquele ponto altamente, tens corais que cresceram imenso nestes últimos 6 meses ( e não foi da troca de há 15 dias pelo Reactor de Ca... Eheh! ).



Sim tesn razão e talvez me tenha explicado mal! nenhum coral gosta de estar em baixo nutrientes, nós é que gostamos da cor do coral quando existem poucos nutrientes no sistema!! Até pode ter passado alguma planarária nesse coral, mas acredita que era um dos mais controlados, e pouco ou nunca encontrei uma planaria nele! O facto da Efflorescens dar-se mal com baixos nutrientes tem muito a haver com a cor, como plate fica feio sobre baixos nutrientes! É assim, o meu aquário continua com baixos nutrientes, mas face ao que tinha, cosegui subir um pouco, com a redução do caudal do reactor de zeovit e redução de zeostart!

----------


## Marco Madeira

> Exactamente!! Disseste bem, era toda roxa e agora ficou mais branca!! Para teres uma ideia, comrpei uma VAlida no Joe Farm desta ultima vez! A gaija estava linda, toda roxinha ( pois ele tem valores de nitratos e fosfatos), e ao entrar no meu aquário, perdeu a cor por completo ao fim de algum tempo, agora so tem as pontas roxas e nunca mais vai ficar toda roxinha como a vi!!


Estás a falar disto? 



Esta é a minha no inicio...., agora está mais como a do Danadai, mas não tanto.

Preferes toda roxa é? Já percebi o que queres dizer então... eu gosto como fica das duas maneiras, mas com poucos nutrientes o violeta das pontas é qualquer coisa!!  :Pracima:

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

Sim, é verdade, com poucos nutrientes as pontas ficão muito locas! Logico se podesse ser toda roxa não era mau! Como sabes os corais quando estão em condições de nutrientes mais elevados ficão com umas cores mais fortes!

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

vamos la ver mais umas fotozinhas!!!!

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas

como sempre o basaloco no mais alto nivel(mas o professor tambem é bom :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624: )






> ( e não foi da troca de há 15 dias pelo Reactor de Ca... Eheh! ).


ricardo

olha que estas enganado o reactor de calcio ainda é o que de melhor se pode meter num aquario de sps

eles crescem com baling,e mantem-se muito bem com baling,mas jamais irão ter o mesmo crescimento 


depois de tanto martelar na cabeça do basaloco ele lá meteu,ainda ainda não me deu completa razão(mas vai dar) :yb624:  :yb624: 

olha para as fotos das astrix que são os barómetros dos aquários e compara os crescimentos

outras pessoas que tem brutos aquários de sps mudaram e deram-me razão também,só tenho pena que alguns aquários não estejam aqui no forum para falar das suas experiências

um bom reactor de cálcio bem afinado é o melhor que se pode ter para sps,o problema é exactamente esse, saber afinar um reactor de cálcio que é muito mais difícil que o baling que é só meter as pinguinhas necessárias para o consumo
mas tem muitas coisas que não conseguimos medir necessárias que só o reactor consegue

mas claro fica apenas a minha opinião, que vale o que vale  :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Heitor Simões

Viva!

Muito bom como sempre Carlos!!!

Duvidas??

1º Qual o comportamento do Chaetodon ephippium com os corais, tridacnas e zoanthus????

2º Ainda mantens o Pygoplites diacanthus, como se tem comportado com zoanthus e tridacnas e LPS????

Obrigado!

Fica bem.

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

> um bom reactor de cálcio bem afinado é o melhor que se pode ter para sps,o problema é exactamente esse, saber afinar um reactor de cálcio que é muito mais difícil que o baling que é só meter as pinguinhas necessárias para o consumo
> mas tem muitas coisas que não conseguimos medir necessárias que só o reactor consegue


E o Balling bem afinado também. É como estar a discutir HQI vs. T5.
Funcionam os dois. Aliás são exactamente a mesma coisa... adicionam carbonatos e cálcio à água. Agora cada um dos métodos tem vantagens e desvantagens. 

Mota... Tu tens muita experiência, mais do que muitos nós juntos, mas também só tens experiência em aquários grandes. A tua visão é um pouco diferente do comum dos mortais. Liga um reactor de cálcio num aquário de 200L-400L ou usa Balling e vê qual preferes.

Se achas que o Balling bem feito não resulta em aquários grandes... vê este exemplo (e olha que é antigo!... de 2006  :Big Grin: ) 



http://reefkeeping.com/issues/2006-08/totm/index.php

É como disse... discutir qual o melhor... é como discutir HQI vs. T5. Ambos funcionam, é uma perda de tempo discussão. Cada um tem de escolher o que ajusta melhor. 

E para não pensares que sou faccioso, ou tenho alguma coisa contra os Reactores de Cálcio... Aqui há uns tempos escrevi um post a dizer que os reactores de cálcio têm um papel importante nos dias de hoje:
http://www.reefs.com/blog/2011/09/08...-dosing-pumps/

Se há coisa que este hobby me ensinou, é a deixar de ser teimoso. Se me demonstrares que o Reactor de Ca é melhor, eu sou o primeiro a admitir que é o melhor.
(E ainda não me esqueci da história do Zeobak e da mortes dos peixes.... Se tiveres razão, não me custa nada admiti-lo)

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

> boas
> 
> como sempre o basaloco no mais alto nivel(mas o professor tambem é bom)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ricardo
> ...


Para já ainda é cedo para conclusões, mas tenho notado sem dúvidas melhores crescimentos. Esses crescimentos tinha-os no inicio deste sistema com balling, mas face a quantidade de corais e tamanhos deles o crescimento tem vindo a deminiur! 




> Viva!
> 
> Muito bom como sempre Carlos!!!
> 
> Duvidas??
> 
> 1º Qual o comportamento do Chaetodon ephippium com os corais, tridacnas e zoanthus????
> 
> 2º Ainda mantens o Pygoplites diacanthus, como se tem comportado com zoanthus e tridacnas e LPS????
> ...


Oi Heitor,

O Ephippium até a data não causou estragos, o mesmo se passa com o Pygoplites ( sim ainda o tenho)!! Zoanthos pouco tenho, despacheio tudo antes de comprar o Pygoplites, Tridacna morreu um Crocea Linda Verde  :Icon Cry:  :yb620:  :yb620: , agora de quem é a culpa!! Não sei!

Abraço
carlos

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

Vá la, mais umas fotos para animar a malta....

















Abraço

----------


## Marco Madeira

Bolas Carlos...

hoje chego a casa e o meu reef não vai ter piada nenhuma!  :Icon Cry:

----------


## Cesar Silverio

> Bolas Carlos...
> 
> hoje chego a casa e o meu reef não vai ter piada nenhuma!


Também acho Carlos!

... e eu que estava tão contente com a evolução do meu...

Continuo à espera da tua visita; espero que seja no próximo almoço/jantar.

Abraço

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

> Bolas Carlos...
> 
> hoje chego a casa e o meu reef não vai ter piada nenhuma!


Hoje estou inspirado, e ainda não acabei!!ehehehe




> Também acho Carlos!
> 
> ... e eu que estava tão contente com a evolução do meu...
> 
> Continuo à espera da tua visita; espero que seja no próximo almoço/jantar.
> 
> Abraço


Oi César,

É uma questão de combinar isso!!

----------


## José António Lima

> hoje chego a casa e o meu reef não vai ter piada nenhuma!


O que poderei dizer? 
tenho dois peixes e um coral.
Bravo Carlos,  :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:  estou a aprender contigo.
Abraço.
JLima

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

5 Estrelas Carlos!! :Pracima: ....cada vez melhor.

Abraço,

----------


## Cesar Soares

Fogo Pá! anda um gajo a tentar ter as coisas com cores e com crescimentos q.b. e vem este gajo pôr aqui estas fotos!! Agora olho para o meu aquário e só dá vontade de desmontar e começar de novo!! Ehehehe 

O teu aquário está um espetáculo amigo... E nestas ultimas semanas, como ja comentamos, está a rebentar!!!! 

Os meus sinceros parabéns! Não é fácil atingir este nível!!

Quanto ao reator de cálcio, estou como diz o Ricardo. Ambos fazem a mesma coisa. Mas o que é certo, é que desde que mudei para reator os crescimentos aumentaram. Não me entendo com o balling definitivamente...

----------


## Pedro Costa

Ricardo, explica lá essa relação do ZeoBak com a morte dos peixes?

Parabéns Carlos continuas em alta.

Um abraço
Pedro Costa

----------


## Pedro N Torres

Ora Viva!

Sim senhor...Boas fotos!!!

é claro que os modelos ajudam muito (eu que o diga) mas noto uma grande evolução na fotografia!

PARABÉNS!  :Palmas:

----------


## Rui Fialho

Muito bom.

Qualquer dia pelo andamento da coisa temos o companheiro Basaloco a adicionar kakwasser...


Abraço, e muitos parabéns pelo aquário...

----------


## Joao Carlos Gomes

Boas Carlos  :Olá: 

Como vão as coisas com o aqua? Que tal se tem portado o reactor de cálcio? Já podes adiantar alguma coisa, comparando com o balling que estavas a fazer? 
Estou curioso... :yb665: 

Ab
João Gomes

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

Oi João,

Vou ver se logo coloco umas fotos para ver a diferença.

abraço

----------


## João Diogo Ferreira

> Oi João,
> 
> Vou ver se logo coloco umas fotos para ver a diferença.
> 
> abraço


Grande Basaloco isso é que é falar... Já agora se não for pedir muito uns vídeos para a malta animar também não era mau  :yb665:

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

> Boas Carlos 
> 
> Como vão as coisas com o aqua? Que tal se tem portado o reactor de cálcio? Já podes adiantar alguma coisa, comparando com o balling que estavas a fazer? 
> Estou curioso...
> 
> Ab
> João Gomes


Olá João,

Respondendo a tua questão! O aquário está continua no bom caminho e em relação a mudança apra o reactor de calcio, no meu caso talvez foi a melhor opção, tenho os corais já um pouco grandes e os consumos tambem acabaram por disparar, logo so em sais estava a ser demasiado espendioso. Noto evolução nos crescimentos desde que coloquei o reactor a funcionar, de resto esta tudo dentro da normalidade tirando a  guerra para conseguir estabelizar o Kh. Por isso como complemento continuo a adicionar bicarbonato de sodio atravez da doseadora.






> Grande Basaloco isso é que é falar... Já agora se não for pedir muito uns vídeos para a malta animar também não era mau


Oi João,

Estou a tratar do video, mal o tenha coloco aqui para partilhar.



Vou aproveitar e deixar meia dizia de fotos que tirei semana passada.

Abraço

----------


## João Diogo Ferreira

>

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Fotos brutais, Carlos!

Muito bom, mesmo!!!  :Palmas:

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

lol

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Boas!

Antes de mais queria-te parabenizar pelo teu aniversário e já agora também pelo aquario......ficamos sem palavras!

Só falta uma foto Geral!

Cumps e Grande Abraço

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

Obrigao Pedro, seguem mais algumas fotos tiradas!















abraço

----------


## Bruno JR Silva

Chama-se a isto "Gozar com os pobres".

 :yb677:  :yb677:  :yb677:  :yb677:  :yb677:

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Carlos, estás um fotografo de mão cheia!

Que fotos obscenas.... :yb677:

----------


## Joao Carlos Gomes

Obrigado Carlos, pelo feedback... :Pracima: 

Não se nota nada que houve mudanças no aquario...os SPS estão mesmo enormes e continuam com umas cores impressionantes!!  :Palmas: 

Quanto ao KH...tem sido dificil controla-lo com o reactor de cálcio? Tu até tinhas experiência do aquario anterior!! E o Mg? Não entra nada por balling? 
Que midia estas a usar no reactor de calcio? 

O que achas do sistema misto? Reactor de calcio para consumos mais basais e o balling para repor alturas de maior ou menor consumo?! Terá vantagens comparado com o sistema só de balling?

Ab
João

----------


## Pedro M Gomes

Excelentes cores Carlos, parabéns. 

Subscrevo à pergunta do Joao Carlos Gomes reactor de Ca com balling...!?

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

Segue aqui uma foto do geral, desculpem a pouca qualidade, hije não estava inspirado,ehehehe!!

----------


## PauloOliveira

Uma Palavra Basaloco - SOBERBO ...

Carlos Em primeiro lugar PArabéns pelo belo aquario e pelos Belos corais que ai tens, e nao só, parabéns também pelo teu trabalho e pela dedicação que tens dispendido no aquario , e isso nota-se bem, e penso que ao olhares para ele esqueces todo o trabalho, dores de cabeça e "noites sem dormir" que já passaste por causa dele  ...  :Smile:  

Quanto a Qualidade que te referes no post acima realmente .... nao vejo onde está essa falta de qualidade, de certeza que te deves estar a referir a algo que nao está na foto, porque do que se vê na foto, incluindo a propria foto, nao falta qualidade el lado nenhum ...

Abraço ..

----------


## Pedro N Torres

:Palmas: 

Parabéns!!!

Cada vez melhor!

Agora falta o video...

Abraço!

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Este aquário é cada vez mais um "Vintage" aqui do Porto. 

Tu tás lá pá!

E parabéns também pelos peixes... nesta última visita notei que os peixes estavam muito melhor e mais saudáveis. Mais um desafio que conseguiste superar, muito bem  :Wink: 

Um abraço,

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

> Chama-se a isto "Gozar com os pobres".


Oi,

LOl, nada disso, apenas partilho o que tenho e acredita que, se eu consigo tu tambem o consegues! 

abraço




> Carlos, estás um fotografo de mão cheia!
> 
> Que fotos obscenas....


LOL, thank you

abraço




> Obrigado Carlos, pelo feedback...
> 
> Não se nota nada que houve mudanças no aquario...os SPS estão mesmo enormes e continuam com umas cores impressionantes!! 
> 
> Quanto ao KH...tem sido dificil controla-lo com o reactor de cálcio? Tu até tinhas experiência do aquario anterior!! E o Mg? Não entra nada por balling? 
> Que midia estas a usar no reactor de calcio? 
> 
> O que achas do sistema misto? Reactor de calcio para consumos mais basais e o balling para repor alturas de maior ou menor consumo?! Terá vantagens comparado com o sistema só de balling?
> 
> ...





> Excelentes cores Carlos, parabéns. 
> 
> Subscrevo à pergunta do Joao Carlos Gomes reactor de Ca com balling...!?



PAh, Em ralação a vossa questão! A utilização de reactor de calcio com balling é possivel, complicado mas possivel! É preciso estar em cima dos parametros para garantir que não haja precipitações de valores, e digo isso porque ainda agora tive 1 precipitação de Kh e pelos vistos tenho aqui 2 corais que não gostaram da bricadeira, já estão a perder tecido! Vamos ver se estabelizo os valores. Eu sinceramente estou a tentar aos poucos tirar fora o balling, apenas controlo os valores atravez do reactor e se necessário é que acrescento o que for necessário. A midia que estou a usar no reactor é da deltec. 

abraço




> Uma Palavra Basaloco - SOBERBO ...
> 
> Carlos Em primeiro lugar PArabéns pelo belo aquario e pelos Belos corais que ai tens, e nao só, parabéns também pelo teu trabalho e pela dedicação que tens dispendido no aquario , e isso nota-se bem, e penso que ao olhares para ele esqueces todo o trabalho, dores de cabeça e "noites sem dormir" que já passaste por causa dele  ...  
> 
> Quanto a Qualidade que te referes no post acima realmente .... nao vejo onde está essa falta de qualidade, de certeza que te deves estar a referir a algo que nao está na foto, porque do que se vê na foto, incluindo a propria foto, nao falta qualidade el lado nenhum ...
> 
> Abraço ..


Obrigado Paulo pelos comentários, vê se vens fazer uma visita em brave.

abraço




> Parabéns!!!
> 
> Cada vez melhor!
> 
> Agora falta o video...
> 
> Abraço!


Pois, falta sim, o tempo não da para tudo, em breve coloco aqui.

abraço




> Este aquário é cada vez mais um "Vintage" aqui do Porto. 
> 
> Tu tás lá pá!
> 
> E parabéns também pelos peixes... nesta última visita notei que os peixes estavam muito melhor e mais saudáveis. Mais um desafio que conseguiste superar, muito bem 
> 
> Um abraço,


Oi,

É verdade, os peixes estão novos, custou mas resolvi o problema! Não ha nada como um pouco de head & shoulders no aquário!

abraço

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas Carlos, está demais, essa foto geral é que se vê mesmo a beleza do aqua!

Tens sorte morar longe, se não levava daqui uma cadeira para ficar ai sentado a olhar para o aqua o dia todo. lol

Cumps.

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

> Boas Carlos, está demais, essa foto geral é que se vê mesmo a beleza do aqua!
> 
> Tens sorte morar longe, se não levava daqui uma cadeira para ficar ai sentado a olhar para o aqua o dia todo. lol
> 
> Cumps.


Oi Bruno,

Essa da cadeia foi demais!!LOL!! O teu aquário não fica nada atrás, acho que já esta na altura de aumentares ao tamanho!!ehehehe!!

Abraço

----------


## Jorge Neves

:Olá:  Carlos

Quando vejo a qualidade das tuas fotos e o teu comentário,não sei se  :SbSourire:  ou se  :yb620:  em relação às que coloco.
O teu sistema... :yb677:  :yb677:  :yb677: 
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

Olá pessoal,

Hoje tive um tempito e resolvi tirar aqui meia duzia de fotos para actualizar o post! Mas.... ando desanimado, perdi 4 colonias grandes de acropora por desleixo, tive uma surto de planarias que simplesmente infestaram os corais, e eu simplesmente resolvi tira-los e por no lixo! Resolvi tirar mais 4 que não estavam com muito bom aspecto e leva-las para a minhã loja para recuperarem em qaurentena, e em muito breve voltam a casa. Neste momento o aquário volta a estar estavel, tive que dedicar algum tempo nas ultimas 2 semanas para estabelizar os parametros, isso com a montagem da loja o aquário acabou por ficar um pouco esquecido! É assim, o tempo não da para tudo!!

Deixo umas fotos, tiradas a correr para poderem ver o desastre!





















Abraço

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas




> ando desanimado, perdi 4 colonias grandes de acropora por desleixo, tive uma surto de planarias que simplesmente infestaram os corais, e eu simplesmente resolvi tira-los e por no lixo! Resolvi tirar mais 4 que não estavam com muito bom aspecto e leva-las para a minhã loja para recuperarem em qaurentena, e em muito breve voltam a casa. Neste momento o aquário volta a estar estavel


carlos 
quem dera a muitos ter o teu aquario lastimavel, isso é fazer pouco dos pobres  :SbSourire19: 

agora a serio,no outro dia falamos disso,e como te disse temos de fazer um doutoramento sobre essa praga
cada vez mais com a minha experiência sei que a infestação acontece mais por desleixo num aquário que por outra coisa qualquer 
por incrivel que pareça a acropora estando bem e em cescimento ela consegue debelar as planarias facilmente e continuar a crescer,chego mesmo a acreditar que uma acropora com o seu sistema humanitário consiga irradiar a praga 
o problema passa quando por uma razão qualquer a acropora deixa de conseguir ter forças para isso, destabilização, quimica falta de alguns parametros certos
ai as planarias atacam em força multiplicando-se em centenas apenas em poucos dias :SbRequin2: 
é mesmo uma coisa incrivel :Icon Cry: 

nada que com a tua experiência não concertes em poucos dias :SbOk2:

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Viva Carlos!

Mesmo com essas perdas, continua a ser um aquário espetacular e de referência!
Força com isso! :Pracima:

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde Carlos

Antes de mais lamento essas perdas. 




> acreditar que uma acropora com o seu *sistema humanitário* consiga irradiar a praga


Sistema imunitário... talvez...  :Smile: 

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## PauloOliveira

Boas amigo ...

Esse aquário está como o vinho ai de cima, quanto mais velho melhor, nota-se ai muito esforço e dedicação da tua parte amigo ...
Quanto a essas perdas, tu resolves isso rapidamente ..

Abração e parabéns ..

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

> boas
> 
> 
> 
> carlos 
> quem dera a muitos ter o teu aquario lastimavel, isso é fazer pouco dos pobres 
> 
> agora a serio,no outro dia falamos disso,e como te disse temos de fazer um doutoramento sobre essa praga
> cada vez mais com a minha experiência sei que a infestação acontece mais por desleixo num aquário que por outra coisa qualquer 
> ...


Viva Carlos,

É verdade sim senhor, quando a acropora se encontra debelitada ela é logo atacada, quando elas estão de boa saúde nem sentem a presença de nenhuma praga, isso já eu tinha chegado a conclusão a já algum tempo! O que aconteceu aqui foi com a retirada do balling e introdução do reactor de calcio houve parametros que não foi facil estabelizar a primeira, ainda por cima com a falta de tempo acabei por desleixar um pouco. No fundo a culpa foi minhã, porque já tinha reparado que essas peças apresentavão uma cor diferente, mas assumi logo que fosse da alteração de parametro e que aquilo passava (o que a preguiça faz)! Mas um dia, comecei a olhar bem, e notei que elas não estavam nada bem, foi so preciso tirar uma para ver que estava infestada, e logo tirei as outras que apresentavam os mesmos sintomas e era a mesma coisa. Esses corais foram direitinhos para o lixo  :yb620: , teve que ser. Aproveitei e fiz um chech up as restantes peças e aparentemente não tinham sintomas de presença de nada, mas tambem não posso garantir. 

O problema das planarias carnivoras estão nos nossos aquários todos, é extremamente complicado evitar a entrada delas nos nossos sistemas, basta comprares uma peça de coral, rocha, etc,etc  vinda  de uma loja que tem a hipotese de 50%/50% de trazer praga. A questão aqui não é ter a praga e sim ter os corais soudaveis para serem imunes as doenças e pragas, sejam elas AEFW ou mesmo nudibranquios! Nos red bugs, é que pode não ser a mesma História, mas como tambem não tenho experência com elas, espero que alguem possa dar a sua opnião.

É triste um gajo perder peças assim dessa forma, ainda por cima peças com 3 anos! Mas tambem é assim que aprendemos e crecemos.

Abraço grande amigo




> Viva Carlos!
> 
> Mesmo com essas perdas, continua a ser um aquário espetacular e de referência!
> Força com isso!


Obrigado Hugo

abraço




> Boas amigo ...
> 
> Esse aquário está como o vinho ai de cima, quanto mais velho melhor, nota-se ai muito esforço e dedicação da tua parte amigo ...
> Quanto a essas perdas, tu resolves isso rapidamente ..
> 
> Abração e parabéns ..


Obrigado, em breve espero que volte a estar como estava, as peças mais importantes apresentam uma saúde extrema, isso é muito bom!

abraço

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Boas!

é preciso é ter calma e tu tens muita!Acontece aos melhores!Acabas por crescer e aprender!

Com certeza já tens pelo menos pensado uns bons substitutos para essas peças perdidas!

Abraço e tudo de bom!



já agora este coral é a A. Efflourescens?



>

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

Oi Pedro,

Para já não vou repor nada, apenas vão voltar a entrar as peças estão em quarentena, ainda agora estive a olhar para elas, e estão simplesmente fantasticas. De qualquer das maneiras o aqua já estava demasiado cheio , por isso acho que com essas peças minhas acabo por completar os espaços em branco.

abraço






> Boas!
> 
> é preciso é ter calma e tu tens muita!Acontece aos melhores!Acabas por crescer e aprender!
> 
> Com certeza já tens pelo menos pensado uns bons substitutos para essas peças perdidas!
> 
> Abraço e tudo de bom!
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

E em relação ao coral da foto?

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

Pah, o coral da foto é uma acropora solitariensis, neste momento sem margem de dúvida o meu coral favorito, e acredita que a foto não faz juizo da beleza do coral!

abraço

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Nunca vi disso à venda!

Qula é a diferença para a efflourescens?

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas Carlos,

Acho que a Korallen Zucht lançou recentemente um produto para tratar das AEFWs... lembro-me de ter lido algures no reefbuilders...

ora aqui está...
http://reefbuilders.com/2012/01/18/zeovit-flatwormstop/

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

> Nunca vi disso à venda!
> 
> Qula é a diferença para a efflourescens?


São parecidas mas não iguais, a efflorescens o prato é mais liso, na solitariensis o prato faz mais bicos,ehehehehe, atenção que a lingua portuguesa é muito traiçoeira!!ehehehe




> Boas Carlos,
> 
> Acho que a Korallen Zucht lançou recentemente um produto para tratar das AEFWs... lembro-me de ter lido algures no reefbuilders...
> 
> ora aqui está...
> http://reefbuilders.com/2012/01/18/zeovit-flatwormstop/


Oi,

sim eu conheço, alias já estamos a espera e muito em breve teremos esse produto disponivel no site!

abraço

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

Olá,

Já faz um tempo que não coloco uma foto para o pessoal ver como esta o aquário! A uns tempos atrás resolvi fazer uma pequena recolocação de alguns corais, mas tudo muito limitado! Espero que gostem. 
O tempo para tratar do aquário tem sido muito pouco, basicamente não faço nada a não ser as rotinas do Zeovit e TPA, nem grande tempo para limpar os vidros de trás ha!eheheheh



abraço

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

Olá a todos,

Como tudo na vida tem um fim, este aquário também teve o seu fim!!! Pois resolvi desmontar o meu aquário,estava farto de olhar para o mesmo paredão e acho que vou tentar uma coisa diferente!! Por isso quero agradecer todos os comentários e suporte colocados neste tópico. Em breve irei criar um novo tópico com a minha nova aventura Reeffresh III!!!!.....Até amigos.

Abraço grande

----------


## Joao Carlos Gomes

Boas Carlos,

É uma pena ver o desmontar de um aquario fantástico como o teu, mas concordo...tudo na vida tem um fim! E este aquário teve uma vida agitada mas cheia de sucessos e terminou em grande!! Parabéns mais uma vez pelo que conseguiste atingir!!!  :yb677: 

Ficamos a aguardar por esse novo projecto...com muitas novidades de certeza!!  :yb665: 

Abraço
João

----------


## Marco Madeira

Boas Carlos!
Ás vezes tem de ser não é? Força, faz algo diferente, pouca rocha!
Em menos de nada voltas a ter o aquário tão bom ou ainda melhor que este! Boa sorte!  :Pracima:

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Por um lado tenho pena que este aquário de referência acabe, mas por outro vindo de quem vem, estou ansioso para ver a nova montagem!

Força com isso!!!

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Boas!

Sabendo que da outra montagem para esta a diferença foi enorme, ficamos todos em "pulgas" para ver o que se segue....melhorar está sempre ao nosso alcançe, resta é vontade e !

è pena ver algo tão belo acabar, mas como tu dizes, é a vida e tudo tem um ciclo.....para terminar o meu também não falta muito.....

Cumps

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

Caro amigos,

Estamos sempre a aprender, a ultima montagem foi bem estruturada, mas exisetm sempre erros, por isso vou tentar corrigir esses erros a fim de obter ainda melhor resultados ( espero eu!!)!!

Marco, realmente gostava de colocar pouca rocha, mas não vai ser facil, tenho um aquário alto (60cm) para Layouts minimalistas, depois tenho que jogar o layout com as minhas peças que tembem não são pequenas, mas vamos ver o que se consegue! Sinceramente o layout das rochas é importante mas eu ja não penso assim, como exemplo tambem gostava muito do meu enquanto não teve corais ou quando os corais eram pequeninos, depois deixei de ver a rocha e tive que andar a trocar os corais de sitio. Por isso mais importante que a disposição da rocha, é fazer a disposição a pensar na colocação dos corais e como eles vão crescer, sim devemos colocar a rocha de modo a que tenhamos uma boa circulação dentro do aquario mesmo depois dos corais estrem grandes.

O layout esta feito, em breve irei criar um topico, e ai podem dar o vossa opinião!

abraço
carlos

----------


## Ricardo Oliveira

Boas Carlos 
É realmente uma pena.Essa montagem estava fantastica.
Espero que o proximo seja ainda melhor.

----------


## PauloOliveira

É realmente uma pena , mas acredito que o proximo será melhor amigo ... Fico a espera dessa "evolução" ..

Abraço

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas Carlos,

Quando é para melhorar e evoluir o que já existe, notícias destas são boas, pois o que se quer é que o próximo projecto seja ainda mais espectacular  :SbOk:

----------

